# Notebook: Festplatte wird falsch erkannt



## Crazy_down (23. Oktober 2004)

Hey, 
ich hatte bei meinem Notebook eine 3,2 gb platte drinn und die ist kaputt gegangen.
Nun habe ich mir ne neue gekauft auch 3,2 gb und die wird bei automatisch erkennen nur als 1,6 gb erkannt . was muss ich umstellen ?
wenn ich es manuell einstelle wird sie zwar richtig im Bios erkannt aber mit fdisk kann ich nur ne max. 1,6 gb partition anlegen.

greetz


----------

